# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Υπηρεσίες / Web n Mail

## KYANERITHROS

Καλημερα σας ,διαθετω  ενα κινεζικο κινητο σαν το Iphone με Wifi επανω με εφαρμογες *οπως fb,ebuddy & αλλα τετοια*, θελω να του  βαλω την υπηρεσια του *Internet Mobile* ομως ειδα οτι στο *Data  Account* μεσα εχει καποια κινεζικα δικτυα, να γινει δουλεια σε μενα  ειναι εφικτο λετε?? δηλ να περασουν οι ρυθμισεις και να δουλεψει  σωστα,παντως με Wifi ως τωρα συνδεομαι ειτε στο σπιτι μου ειτε σε φιλων.

----------

